
Show HN: Hacker News Client for iOS built with React Native - seanyesmunt
I made a Hacker News reader for iOS with React Native and Redux. It was mostly for me to learn more about React Native, but I&#x27;m really happy with the result.<p>Let me know what you think! I&#x27;m hoping to add a lot more features, the first being a settings page with some color settings and dark mode.<p>App: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;us&#x2F;czg7hb.i" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;us&#x2F;czg7hb.i</a><p>Code: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;seanyesmunt&#x2F;hackernews" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;seanyesmunt&#x2F;hackernews</a>
======
chmaynard
I have considered writing a Hacker News Reader app for iOS a number of times.
I still think it would be fun to write, and I commend the author for making
the effort.

I have never done it myself because I always come to the same conclusion:
reading HN in Safari works perfectly well, and I don't like introducing a new
user interface unless there is a compelling advantage. Does this app add new
features that the web interface doesn't provide?

~~~
seanyesmunt
No, the API is read-only at the moment. So from the app, you can't
login/post/comment. It's more of a reader.

I mostly made it to have a canvas that I can try to add/build fun features
whenever I want.

------
abhishek99
Haha nice! Good work! :)

I made one last month too. With React Native and Redux!
[https://github.com/abhishekbhardwaj/Yet-Another-Hacker-
News-...](https://github.com/abhishekbhardwaj/Yet-Another-Hacker-News-Client)

~~~
seanyesmunt
Thanks. Nice work on yours too! :)

------
theoneone
I a boreal fan but they haven't updated their app for a while, I think they
have abandon it. One feature I would like to see is some kind of history,
posts I have visited. Also, I think the font size on my 4s is huge, it takes a
lot of screen space( almost one post per screen). Will give it a try. Btw it's
quite fast! Nice work!

~~~
seanyesmunt
Thanks! History is definitely something I want to add. I was just focused on a
solid stories view/thread view. Now that I am happy with that I plan to add
more settings/features.

I haven't worked with storing info to a device with react native, but it
doesn't look like it will be too hard.

------
snowcrshd
Looks pretty neat!

I like how snappy the app is. Only thing I'd change is that filter selection:
The "standard" menu icon would look better IMO.

Congrats on the good job!

Btw, now that you did a whole project with React Native, what are your
thoughts on it?

~~~
seanyesmunt
Thanks!

What is the "standard" menu icon? This isn't really a menu, but a dropdown, so
I figured the chevron would work fine.

I'm really pleased with React Native. I am writing React at work, and I was
surprised how similar it is to React. I know that is the selling point for it,
but after learning the few gotchas from the docs, it was pretty much just like
writing a web app.

I'm currently not touching local storage, I will as I add more settings, so I
can't really comment on that.

The navigator is a little confusing, but there is a new navigation project[1]
that is supposed to be pretty solid, I am planning on migrating to that soon.

[1] [https://github.com/react-community/react-
navigation](https://github.com/react-community/react-navigation)

~~~
t1amat
If you are using redux, redux-persist is trivial to bake in and can rehydrate
your redux state granularly.

------
WhitneyLand
In case anyone hasn't tried it the Chrome extension is really nice, more
features than original

------
jamesmcintyre
Awesome! Thanks for sharing it!

